# Subs paid



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Just renewed my subs,

I am sure that I had more than my £12.50 worth last year,
so thought I would stay for anther year and see what you guys get up to,
being one who stays in the background mostly, but helps when I can,
but I mainly use it for the knowledge and experience of you guys,
So thanks for all past help
Misty and his Codriver/Mapreader


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Codriver, is that any relation to screwdriver.

cabby
taxidriver :wink:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Upgraded the missus


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Glad you stayed Misty

I originally read it as 'cod river' - DOH


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I still think there is something fishy going on there.

cabby


----------

